
Getting out of the startup rat race - jugjug
https://blog.baremetrics.com/getting-out-of-the-startup-rat-race-66a5a0ca3055
======
petercooper
Was looking forward to seeing the HN discussion of this and.. tumbleweed :-D

~~~
Shpigford
Haha, same!

